# Fantasy Life jobs



## CamulaHikari (Oct 12, 2011)

_Fantasy Life_, a role playing game from Level-5 and _Mother 3_ developer Brownie Brown, has an interesting premise. The world is panicked when a shadow passes over the moon, but instead of rushing out to save the planet you go about your everyday life. The theme of the Nintendo 3DS game is a living life in your own way RPG.

According to this week’s issue of Famitsu, Level-5 has at least 20 jobs for players to choose from. Pilot, carpenter, miner, chef, magician, lumberjack, scholar, merchant, fortune teller, blacksmith, soldier, hunter, postman, royal guard, alchemist, farmer, treasure hunter, tailor, fisherman, and street entertainer are possible occupations in _Fantasy Life_.

_Fantasy Life _is slated for release sometime in 2012.
 Source


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 12, 2011)

So I can play as a carpenter and finally be Jesus?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 12, 2011)

Who doesn't want to be a Royal Guard?
You get the cool swords and armor just like um... a rpg.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow! I  used to play the custom map on Warcraft III.

DotA, now Fantasy Life, what's next? Footies?


----------



## ferofax (Oct 12, 2011)

Pilot, huh... does this mean the game have flight mechanics? O.O

If this game has flight mechanics, then... it has areas big enough to fly around in? *GASP*


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Can I be a Super Saiyan?


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2011)

Treasure Hunter = Normal RPG mode. 

Though to actually see them clearly distinctive play styles between the jobs would be impressive, but with options like Fortune Teller and LumberJack, I have my doubts.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the Graphic style of Level 5. It reminds me of Layton actually. Seems cool, is it coming to EU and US?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 12, 2011)

boktor666 said:


> I love the Graphic style of Level 5. It reminds me of Layton actually. Seems cool, is it coming to EU and US?


It hasn't been confirmed yet, but since quite a few Level 5 games get localized, I think we have a pretty good chance, chu~


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 12, 2011)

Now this is going to be great. If there is one thing that separates this from games such as Animal Crossing, it's the job system. That should help the game remain interesting over a long period of time. And it's being made by Level 5 and Brownie Brown which pretty much confirms that it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

can i be thief?


----------



## sputnix (Oct 13, 2011)

hell yeah mailman, working 3 hour days yet getting paid for 8 and looking at everyone's mail while doing it


----------

